
Ask HN: What external data do you consume in your work and what format is it in? - chirau
Do you mostly use APIs or you use data dumps or databases, flat files etc?<p>Please state your industry and what sort of data you are consuming.
======
PaulHoule
Almost always data dumps. The kind of analysis I do benefits from a synoptic
view.

I build 'data rich' applications targeting verticals such as finance,
healthcare, documentation, etc.

I do use APIs when I need records to support individual interactions. For
instance, I run phone numbers of people who call me through EveryoneAPI.

